# Angeln am Zürichsee



## Swissfisher (16. September 2010)

Moin Fischer

Ich wohne wie gesagt am Zürichsee!

Gibt es unter Euch auch Schweizer??

Anglerläden:

www.fishcom.ch

www.burrisfischerecke.ch

grüsse swissfisher#:


----------



## swisstrolling (18. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Zürichsee*

he,
bin auch von der region!!
kenne dario und michi+hampe gut!!
gr


----------



## Noob-Flyer (18. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Zürichsee*

Ich mache in der Region bald ein Praktikum. Was geht denn am Zürichsee vom Ufer aus im Herbst?


----------



## Olle.Ohlsson (18. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Zürichsee*



Swissfisher schrieb:


> Anglerläden:
> www.fishcom.ch
> www.burrisfischerecke.ch


|wavey:
hier ist die Auswahl 50x grösser:
http://www.funfish.ch/ in Rüti
http://www.zebco.ch/ in Wetzikon
Die sind beide nicht so weit von Deinem Wohnort entfernt...


----------



## swisstrolling (18. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Zürichsee*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Ich mache in der Region bald ein Praktikum. Was geht denn am Zürichsee vom Ufer aus im Herbst?


he du kannst sicher gut barsche von der hafenmohle aus beangeln auch hechte.siehst gleich wo die fischer an den mohlen stehen das letzte jahr war richterswil gut
gr


----------



## swisstrolling (18. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Zürichsee*

he um was geht es bei euch beiden swissfisher+olle.ohlsson ein paar kleinere fischerläden bekannt zu geben wo jeder von uns kennt und die besten habt ihr nicht auf gelistet???
komme nicht ganz nach um was es geht!!!!!
gr


----------



## Olle.Ohlsson (20. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Zürichsee*

... das frag mal Swissfisher |supergri

Seine Frage hätten wir faktisch bereits beantwortet


----------



## driftbeater (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Zürichsee*

Natürlich gibt es hier auch Schweizer. Ich bin normalerweise am Greifensee unterwegs.

www.marowil.ch


----------



## Swissfisher (1. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Zürichsee*



Olle.Ohlsson schrieb:


> |wavey:
> hier ist die Auswahl 50x grösser:
> http://www.funfish.ch/ in Rüti
> http://www.zebco.ch/ in Wetzikon
> Die sind beide nicht so weit von Deinem Wohnort entfernt...


 

ne es geht im zebco war ich schon par mal drinn


----------



## Noob-Flyer (1. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Zürichsee*

War jetzt paar mal im Norden am Zürichsee fischen, aber die Fänge halten sich sehr stark in Grenzen. Außer einem kleinen Barsch und einem Minihecht konnte ich noch nichts erbeuten.:c


----------



## Alaska2010 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Zürichsee*

Was heisst im Norden? In Zürich selbst? Mit oder ohne Patent (Angelschein?) Vom Ufer aus oder mit dem Boot und in welcher Tiefe und mit welchen Ködern? Ja Fragen über Fragen. Aber der Zürichsee ist in der Tat nicht das einfachste Gewässer..


----------



## Noob-Flyer (5. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Zürichsee*

Hi,

ich war um Zürich selbst herum vom Ufer aus Angeln, ein Patent habe ich. Von Wollishofen bis zum Bürkli und vom Zürichhorn bis zum Utoquai. Gefischt habe ich Wobbler wie den Lucky Craft Pointer, DD Pointer, Crankbaits von Bomber und Rapala, die eine Tauchtiefe bis 2m haben und ab und zu Gummifische.
Einen Minihecht habe ich letztes Wochenende noch am Mythenquai gefangen, aber sonst loose ich ganz schön ab.


----------



## swisstrolling (5. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Zürichsee*

he noob-flyer,
kannst dich mal im pn melden können etwas mal zusammen
anstellen 
gr


----------



## Swissfisher (5. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Zürichsee*

noob-flyer
kommste nich aus deutschland......biste hier in den ferien


----------



## Noob-Flyer (5. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Zürichsee*

Ich mache hier Praktikum|wavey:


----------

